
Alexa or Similarweb: Which Is More Reliable for Traffic Stats? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1177/which-is-more-reliable-alexa-or-similarweb-for-tra.html
======
ron_pick
Happy to give some context on SimilarWeb's data. In the last ten years we have
developed a unique way to understand the digital world. SimilarWeb's
estimation technology predicts how 80M websites and 3M apps behave based on
diverse different digital data sets and sophisticated machine learning
algorithms:

1) Global Panel: a global panel of opt-in panelist who agreed to share with us
their digital footprint 2) Direct Measurement: Websites and Mobile Apps owners
share data with SimilarWeb directly 3) Partnerships: partnerships with many
different data providers like ISP (Internet Service Providers) 4) Public Data
Sources: proprietary technology and indexing engines that scan hourly for
every existing public data point

We combined all this data and we add our advanced machine learning
capabilities to calibrate our estimations and provide data for the entire
digital world. I think the above methodology sets apart from other providers.
It's also important to stress that the web traffic stats we provide are
estimations and not intended to be compared to direct measurement services
like GA. \- Ron Pick (SimilarWeb)

